# ECU (ECM) brand



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Snipesy

Bosch, maybe?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes. Its all Bosch made to GM specifications. Even shares a lot of code with the DieselGate scandal.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Yes. Its all Bosch made to GM specifications. Even shares a lot of code with the DieselGate scandal.


it's confusing because it shows Bosch and AcDelco on its label, so which one is it?


----------



## alexandru96 (7 mo ago)

Snipesy said:


> Yes. Its all Bosch made to GM specifications. Even shares a lot of code with the DieselGate scandal.


talking about dieselgate, some years ago a guy with a passat b6 2.0 TDI cut me off then accelerated violently...I had to wash my car afterwards, since his passat literally painted my car's entire front end with black soot and oil


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pacolino said:


> it's confusing because it shows Bosch and AcDelco on its label, so which one is it?


ACDelco is just GM's part brand, they don't make the part themselves - Bosch makes it, but since it's GM it will also either show GM or ACDelco for the part number.


----------



## Kjartan.a.j. (Dec 24, 2019)

The LUZ engine could be fitted with a different ECU, but I know the EU 2.0D (Z20D1) is packing Delphi DCM3.7AP.
Safest way to be 100% sure is taking it off and checking, very easy on mine but may be way harder on the LUZ engine.


----------

